# Kilo on a rainy day....



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Almost got daddys sandwhich!




















Arent you going to get my ball?









Give me some of that food!!!









He seriously sleeps like that...









Thanks for looking!
(Ps. My cameras dates are sooo messed up some are right and most are wrong...just ignore that!!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's a very handsome boy!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! I love him sooo much!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey sleeps all weird on her back like that too! I've never seen a dog do that before Jerz and this forum! Lol.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

So cute!!!! The bed pic reminds me so much of mine. He loves to roll on his back on the bed and say "pet me!" 

Can Kilo play till he drops with the ball? Angeles wears me down with his kong and rope.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is he working line? his face looks DDR to me. What training do you do with him? Any Schutzhund?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No, hes just my pet...I do some "searching" with him, but its unoffical. He loves playing search with me. Hes good at tracking....even in the rain!
Um, his father is from Germany as is his mother.
His father is in the Shelton Police Dept.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh whats ddr?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

east german lines. tracking looks like fun.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

His parents are, so I guess he is...lol
I migh to go to my local police dept to train him for search.
I would like to volunteer him if anyone is ever missing!
Hes so smart....I think I need to find some more things to do with him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure someone on here could recommend a trainer or club. Look at the bottom of the forum list. there is a section for sports.

he probably needs more mental stimulation since he's working line. Didn't you say you exercise him over 4 hours a day?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, If not more than that.
I talk to him like a person since I got him, so I believe he understands everything Im saying.
It only takes me about 5 min to teach him a command.
So...I am quickly running out of things to teach him! lol.
will deff look at that page....thank you


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics...he is handsome


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very good looking!!! Beautiful dog!


----------



## SouldogIsBack (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful dog, AngelR, love that face...and he does look very keen, good luck with the training adventure, I think you'd both have a blast at that!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok nosey person that I am )),,,Since Kilo looks alot like my black sable,,I looked at the shelton pd site to see where kIlo's dad may have come from,,,Kilo's Dad came from Von Hena C, (she has a pic of him on her website)..

Sooo Angel, we may be "related" )) Do you have a copy of his pedigree?? would be interesting to compare notes)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

NO! I dont!!! I didnt ask for his papers b/c I wasnt going to breed him or show him. I sent the guy an email yesterday to send me some pics of his mom and dad....so hopefullyI get those soon!!
I couldntfnd any pics ofyour dog on here....you can send me some PM if you want








Id love to see him!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats the only dog on the police force?
i dont think that is his dad....His dad was HUGE.
I gotta wait for that email to come to be absolutly sure...


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Kilo is beautiful! I'm in love.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

a reputable Breeder would give you papers to fill out 
so you could register him 
don't understand that you did aske for them ??


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Register for?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

with AKC


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What does that do?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well...if you had his papers then you could find his pedigree. You could run competitions with him or you could show him. 

I'm a little confused why you didn't get the papers, even with limited registration. Were they not offered to you? Did you get a reduced price because you didn't take the papers?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No, I just didnt want them. I wasnt going to show him or breed him. 
? I really didnt know that they were important. I thought "oh ok, so they are going to giveme a paper that says he is purebred. I dont need that."
? You know? LOL, maybe im dumb...
Im sure I can get them...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would ask for them if I were you. You might change your mind someday and want to do sports with him. You can get a limited registration, which is all you really need if you aren't going to breed him. It's also paperwork showing you as the legal owner.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

totally agree with Michelle
doesn't matter if your not going to show or breed him 

If your the legal owner you want to


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, Ok. I will request it from the guy I got him from. He asked me if I wanted it, but I just didnt understand why I would need it.
Im sure he can send it to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had an AKC collie. Had that papers for almost 10 years until he died and I never sent them in. But it is good to have them if they are available...just in case...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks...I just sent my breeder an email.
Hopefully he can get them to me!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If his sire is Nugent von Hena-c as Diane suggested, you won't be able get his papers or register him until he's neutered. 

As I understand it from talking with Lori Gallo who owns my dog's sire (Xander von Hena-c) Pam at von Hena-c does this with all her puppies. 

(Wanda, Diane, correct me here if I'm understanding this wrong!)

All dogs are given a limited registration and if Pam deems them breedworthy, she will give them full registration. Puppies born of dogs with limited registration are not able to be registered with AKC other than by an ILP.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh....why do I have to neuter him....forgive me I dont know anything about this subject.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm not going anywhere near that debate again
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1230443

I did with Otto becuase it was in my contract and I wanted his papers.

I used to do rescue work and feel it's the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh...Ill read it. Thanks


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe Pam makes all dogs that she isn't going to own get spayed/ neutered to get papers.Most do this so there aren't little puppies running around with her dogs DNA and end up in shelters.Any reputable breeder that isn't going to breed a dog will make you do it.
Since I missed your intro and I am lazy where did you get him from? How old is he?If he is over 6 months old I think he needs to get neutered before he accidentally gets to a female that is in heat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this is the link I found to the PD dog in Shelton CT, 
http://www.sheltonpolice.net/Division%20Pages/Uniformed/K-9/K-9.htm

IF you read the little bio you click into, he got the dog from a breeder outside of concord NH..

This is the link where I found his pic with his dog on Pam's K9 page
http://www.vonhena-c.com/shepherdpolicek9.htm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

So I am assuming Jaeger (the pD dog is Kilo's father,) who came or was bred by Pam,, no idea who the dam was. 

Angel, yes I would have taken the akc papers, just to be able to register him in my name. At this point, I know the longer you wait to reg with AKC, the more it costs,,since your not going to show or breed, you don't really need the akc reg papers, however, I would, just to "know", want a copy of the dogs pedigree. I would ask the breeder to send you (at the very least) a copy of your dog's pedigree.)

The pedigree will tell you YOUR dogs parents, grandparents, etc, it's nice to know what kind of background they come from..

As for neutering,,it's a GOOD thing, in my opinion, especially with a male, you don't want his hormones kicking in and having him take off around the neighborhood impregnating unspayed female dogs))

My male that came out of Pam's dogs, didn't get neutered until almost 3, of course I was showing him with no plans on breeding, I found even tho he was a really smart dog, his brains became even more sharper (smarter) once we got rid of that testosterone..)

Masi, that is possibly a relative of yours, is pictured in the pics section,,

Allie, wanda would probably know better than I Pam's practices regarding registration, but I do believe your correct. 

Masi came with limited reg papers which was fine by me) I'd rather buy than produce)))LOL
diane


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The 3 dogs I know that came from Pam in one way or another had to be s/n to get their papers.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You're right about that, Diane, Otto is much smarter once we got rid of theboy juice! I also wanted to have his registration card in my name just becuase I wanted it. I may show him when he's a bit older. His OB in the ring is excellent and he has great spirit (read he's a freaking wacko). It's just really tough right now committing to classes with the 3 kids. Then actually going to the show - it's easier to get Otto to do a 5 minute stay than it is my kids.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I myself do give papers on a limit reg. but ask for the pups to be spayed or neutered unless other agreements are made.

I as a person that train and show my dogs know how important those papers can be to the new puppy owner even if they don't think they will do the same with their pet some do later on.

Kilo is a very handsome boy!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I got him from a man.
His name was Travis...lol


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You got him from a man named Travis??? Oh Travis Barker...I know him. I guess it was an oops litter or is he just starting out so he doesn't have a kennel name?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No...Travis Pola-something....
hes from Shelton CT
It was his first litter....but Its not the same guy your thinking of.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Does he have a web site?From the looks of your dog he is producing some beauties.I'd like info on him if you can get it..Thanks


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just found another post of yours and it says you got him from a different guy.Do you have more than one dog and I am mixed up?Here's what you said on the dog beware sign thread.

I got him in Shelton from a guy named Erich Grasso. He trains the police dogs for the CT state police and Bridgeport/New Haven/etc.
I guess they rarley sell the puppies to the public...and I got lucky.
His parents are from Germany and his dad is a police dog.
He has an excellent temperment I am very lucky to have him!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well...They are related and the guy Erich watched over his cousin (Travis) while he took care of his first litter. Im sorry I got you confused....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok a little confused there.I'm blond and old so you'll have to excuse me.
Anyway do you have any contact info.I have been thinking about a puppy and would like to see what he has to offer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey!! Kilo needs a bigger pool!!!

http://grassoshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I think he only sells trained dogs from Germany.(erich) Like older ones. 
Ill have to find his number for you ok?

Erich is the guy who is cousins with Travis (guy who gave me my puppy) He had his first litter.(Travis, he had his first litter in Ocbt 09) Erich trains dogs for the State Police and Town police etc.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Hey!! Kilo needs a bigger pool!!!
> 
> http://grassoshepherds.com/index.html


HEY! He changed my picture!!!! waaaaa
I had the one on my avatar on there!!!
When did he do that? LMAO


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Did he literally GIVE you the puppy? If so WOW how lucky are you?I have yet to get anyone to give me a puppy,I even paid for my mutt......

Jax08,
Thanks for the web site..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

NONO.....not for free. Not bad...but normal price. (800 bux)
I think that Erich only sells pre pre trained dogs....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's still a steal.I wish he put in stud info and showed his dam /sire even if he doesn't sell to families.I like to look at the pedigrees on dogs.It's interesting you should get your dogs pedigree so You can show what he is made of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He has some beautiful dogs. From what I read, I don't like his selling policies. Was there a contract that if you should ever need to rehome Kilo, that he would take him back? Or at least help rehome him? I didn't see a contract on the site anywhere. It doesn't look like Erich does alot of breeduing but that he trains and sells? I was looking for his dogs that he breeds.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No. TRAINS them for the PD.
He mostly also IMPORTS them...pre trained.
I got lucky when I got Keys.
I know a guy from OS who got a dog from Erich...he DID rehome the dog for him. (Actaully 3 of them as they did not work out for the family.)
I dont think he sells puppies.
(He helped his cousin do it though.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He imports them pre-trained and then completes their training? Or sells them as they are?

I saw very few puppies for sale. It seemed mostly 1 1/2 years and up.

I can't have another dog right now so I'm just curious.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

The same family had 3 dogs rehomed or am I old and confused again?

WE want PUPPIES not dogs....... I miss the puppy days and want to torcher myself with it again...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Allie, don't get so confused that you torch(er) yourself


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you meant "torture" not "torcher" as to set yourself on fire. *L* Although when Jax was a baby I think setting myself on fire might have been less painful at times.









Yes, I took it as 3 dogs for the same family were rehomed.









Regardless...Kilo is freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

He does both. Ok...so if you want a DOG (not puppy lol) he will get you one...that is pre trained from Germany.
He also works with the PD to continue those dogs' training.(if they are for the PD)
He also does private classes for anyone who wants them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't get my nap in and I just proved that spell check doesn't always work.......For the life of me I couldn't remember how to spell that word....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've updated my mood accordingly. Will try not to torcher myself with the bottle of blonde.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGThe same family had 3 dogs rehomed or am I old and confused again?
> 
> WE want PUPPIES not dogs....... I miss the puppy days and want to torcher myself with it again...


Yes. If you dont like the dog (or the dog doesnt like you)
he has imported for you....you can give it back and thwy will fid it a new home.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I think you meant "torture" not "torcher" as to set yourself on fire. *L* Although when Jax was a baby I think setting myself on fire might have been less painful at times.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crap! There is spell check on here? Do you know how many words I've torchered?









Go easy with that bottle Jenn...blonde can be dangerous!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGThe same family had 3 dogs rehomed or am I old and confused again?
> ...


That's good I guess but after the 2nd one I would have just said that they weren't cut out to be GSD owners...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I think you meant "torture" not "torcher" as to set yourself on fire. *L* Although when Jax was a baby I think setting myself on fire might have been less painful at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. Hes such a good dog.
I think you would like him if you met him








He LOVES other dogs SO MUCH!
Its funny sometimes!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Crap! There is spell check on here? Do you know how many words I've torchered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you use firefox it has the spell check built in.....I am still lMBAO.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

and you called yourself a blonde.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ...



Well, they say to NOT have your dog sent away for traning. As training is a BONDING experiace as well. The dogs those people got were trained for protection, and soon didnt let anyone into their home. 
It also didnt want to listen to them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...one more blonde moment before i go to bed...what does LMBAO mean? Is there an extra letter in there? *L*


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHAH! YES thats too many letters
Its







or butt.
Not laughing my







butt off


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

B stand for BIG......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> Well, they say to NOT have your dog sent away for traning. As training is a BONDING experiace as well. The dogs those people got were trained for protection, and soon didnt let anyone into their home.
> It also didnt want to listen to them.


Then they had the wrong dog with the wrong temperment for them. The dog took over and the people let him/her. Some of these dogs need experienced handlers that understand how to be the alpha.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGB stand for BIG......


ohhh...









I am going to bed! I never guessed that one!! I don't think your butt is big Allie!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ...


All GSD need to have an alpha owner.Even a BYB GSD needs a firm,educated owner or it will end badly.......


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieGB stand for BIG......
> ...


One word.....SPANKS
For you skinny ones they're hold it all in pantyhose...........


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes...they do. But some more than others. Those dogs on the site appeared to be all working dogs. I've never owned one but I'm assuming they would need a more experienced handler than a dog like Jax would because of their drive. Even though she's a maniac if you let her be...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08
> ...


I gotta go get me some!!!! Do they go all the way up to your neck? I need one of those!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieG
> ...


Nope just under your boobs..I'm waiting for them to make one with a push up bra built in......


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya Kilo has MASSIVE DRIVE.
Thats why I need to see what else he can do.
His brain needs some more excersie.
lol
And oh laughing my big butt off?
Thats a new one and Im going to use it!!!!


Kilo will walk all over me if I let him get away with ONE THING. Then he will push his limits ALL DAY and we have to start all over gain in the morning. I cant let him do ANYTHING without a command or else he thinks he can nip me and jump on me.
Other than that hes amazing. You just gotta stay on top of him at all times


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you get him Neutered it will chill him out a little too.The testosterone does a number on there brain...


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im waiting on that. That is a WHOLE other issue.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah if his daddy is the police dog on the von Hena-c site, I second that one!

Little Otto von Hena-c is much smarter since I shut off the boy juice!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What's the whole other issue? He has dropped testicles right?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes. I like him the way he is.
I do not want to start massive fights about me not neutering.
I wouldnt want him any other way.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want to start a fight I'm just asking.If he is a slight handful and it might chill him slightly why not? Why take a chance of him finding a female in heat and making pups?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Its ok. Thanks for your advice.
He is never out of my sight.
Police dogs arent neutered either....they can ALSO run away and pro create. Its ok I like my baby how he is.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Police dogs are highly trained to ignore lots of tempting things.All's it take is one second or a loose hold on a leash when your out.Is your yard fenced?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

But yours ISN"T a police dog!
so you should have him neutered


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I said Im not dicussing it. So thanks anyways.
nothing you could say to change my mind.
(I know you will all hate me now)
Sorry, hes MY DOG, not yours.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering if you know how cleaver they can be if they smell a girl in heat? They have been known to jump 10ft fences and break out of kennels.It is never safe unless he is snipped.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I know this already.
Thanks


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Irresponsible dog owner we have here people!!

He is a pet 
Won't be breed or showed so hmm something is up here
don't discuss I don't care anymore you ask for help and then 
you tell us were idiots 
Good luck to you and your dog!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How do you know what I am doing with him littledmc?
I didnt say you were an idiot.
But thanks for your uh "help"


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So are you going to check his pedigree? If he is from a von hena c dog he probably has in impressive pedigree. Does the guy you got him from have any more litters planned?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

No, I dont believe so. I am still waiting for an email. Ill let you know


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Let me know when you find out.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I will be meeting up with my breeder this week to get my papers. Ill keep you updated!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Can't wait to see his pedigree!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im kind of excited also!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes they have the pedigree online.Waiting with anticipation..I was so excited to have Athena's in hand.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I just dont know WHERE I would begin looking for Kilos.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You know the Sire correct? Do you know the dam?If so then you can look it up on pedigreedatabase.com.You will need the full reg name to look it up.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

He is a real good looking dog. I am real familiar with the look at the table while eating, accompanied by a nudge with the nose to get closer . 

Glenn


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Glenn!
I try not to feed him...but he keeps giving me his paw.
ITS SOO CUTE!


----------

